# now that my growbox is complete



## cincinnatiweed (Aug 16, 2007)

i was just wondering how far should your seeds be apart? i've one of those 3ft rectangular shaped pots. also, what is the most effective method of getting seeds to sprout? thanks!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 16, 2007)

*Whats up. There are a number of ways to germinate your seeds. Here is a link that shows how we do it.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2398&highlight=the+brother%27s+grunt+method+of+germination As far as planting them when it comes time. You should only plant 1 seed per pot.  Here is another link with all the info you need to grow some great bud. All ya gotta do is read. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5837*


----------

